# OH No Not a Fourth one ?...



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Well, yes indeed.. a fourth Vaccination is to be rolled out... *Sigh*...

_The over-75s and care home residents will be offered a fourth Covid jab this spring, the Health Secretary has announced.


Sajid Javid said the booster will also be given to immunosuppressed people, topping up the protection for those most at risk from infection.


The NHS in England will offer the jab from around six months after people’s last dose, with further details due to be released soon.


Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland are expected to make similar announcements after the Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation (JCVI) published advice recommending another booster.

The JCVI said a further dose is likely needed because the vaccine’s effectiveness wanes over time and Covid surges are expected next winter.




Mr Javid said: ‘Thanks to our Covid-19 vaccination rollout, we are already the freest country in Europe.


‘It has saved countless lives, reduced pressure on the NHS and is allowing us to learn to live with the virus.
Today I have accepted the advice from the independent Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation (JCVI) to offer, from spring, an additional Covid-19 booster jab to people aged 75 years and over, residents in care homes for older adults, and people aged 12 years and over who are immunosuppressed.


‘All four parts of the UK intend to follow the JCVI’s advice. We know immunity to Covid-19 begins to wane over time.


‘That’s why we’re offering a spring booster to those people at higher risk of serious Covid-19 to make sure they maintain a high level of protection. It’s important that everyone gets their top-up jabs as soon as they’re eligible.
_


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 22, 2022)

Not entirely surprised, It's been almost 6 months since my third jab.  Might have to think about it.  I have cataract surgery at the end of March.  Had my annual flu shot in Nov '21.  Will discuss it with the ophthalmologist prior to then.  No one really knows, only educated guesses. I do meet the recommendations for age & conditions.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2022)

Over 75, in a care-home, or immunosupressed. That's a good plan. I expect that will be the plan if there's another event like this one.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Over 75, in a care-home, or immunosupressed. That's a good plan. I expect that will be the plan if there's another event like this one.


..but isn't that how the first one started ?... and then within what seemed like  minutes it was everyone who had to be Vaxxed


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Not entirely surprised, It's been almost 6 months since my third jab.  Might have to think about it.  I have cataract surgery at the end of March.  Had my annual flu shot in Nov '21.  Will discuss it with the ophthalmologist prior to then.  No one really knows, only educated guesses.


There is lots of data now, so very little guessing at this point as far as boosters are concerned. If your doctor recommends another booster, he's probably basing it on the reliable data that's available now.


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

Not unexpected.  They don’t know how long the shots last and I expect they are trying to create one so that we just have a yearly jab, like flu shot.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..but isn't that how the first one started ?... and then within what seemed like  minutes it was everyone who had to be Vaxxed


If gov'ts and insurance providers start yelling for everyone to get vaxxed, they won't be doing it based on medical research and current data. I sincerely doubt they'll take that road again.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> Not unexpected.  *They don’t know how long the shots last* and I expect they are trying to create one so that we just have a yearly jab, like flu shot.


It is known now with certainty they last 6 to 12 weeks, depending on which one you're looking at.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorry, but my current PCP still refuses to accept my polio is causing age or residual problems.  He wasn't around in the 50's so is unfamiliar with treatment, like many younger medical professionals.  He does roll his eyes convincingly though.


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It is known now with certainty they last 6 to 12 weeks, depending on which one you're looking at.


This site says six months.  

https://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih...-vaccine-generates-long-lasting-immune-memory


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> This site says six months.
> 
> https://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih...-vaccine-generates-long-lasting-immune-memory


But that's not talking about boosters, it's talking about the 2nd dose of the initial vaccines. Testing methods have improved by leaps and bounds just since Oct 2021, so the data has changed.

I'll see if I can find the current studies I looked at. Not sure I saved them, though.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 22, 2022)

JustinCase, that’s awful!  I’m so old I know of people who died of polio, others who ended up with disabilities and others who definitely had genuine post polio problems. Hope you can find a better PCP. 
If the epidemiologists decide a 4th shot is needed, I’ll get one.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 22, 2022)

I heard on news tonight there's a possibility for a second booster shot come Fall in the United States, right when the Flu shot should be given.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 22, 2022)

Well..this year I can honestly win PIN CUSHION of the year…my daughter decided at 74 I should be getting all protections…got 2 vaccines..1 booster..the yearly flu shot …and shingles vaccine..now I get a phone call about colon cancer test..and oh yes a mammogram…no to the last two..enough is enough..


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)

Gemma said:


> I heard on news tonight there's a possibility for a second booster shot come Fall in the United States, right when the Flu shot should be given.


That makes sense, I got my first booster at the same time as my Flu shot.  I suspect Covid vaccines will become a part of our annual vaccination thing.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2022)

if they offer yearly fine perhaps the 48% average that take flu shot will take them and leave those who do not want them alone.


----------



## Shero (Feb 22, 2022)

I will have as many as required, each year if that is necessary!
Vaccinations save lives.
*No one dies from being vaccinated.*


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

* Sigh* I thought it could be a possibility as Israel are on their fourth one.
So much for the authorities saying, we will just have to live with it, like we do the Flu.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> That makes sense, I got my first booster at the same time as my Flu shot.  I suspect Covid vaccines will become a part of our annual vaccination thing.


I think so too.  It will be great if they can get this vaccine down to a yearly thing.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 22, 2022)

Once we get to the point where the dominant strain isn't deadly, covid-19 will be an endemic disease instead of pandemic. I don't think that's the case with the omicron variant, although it seems to be far less deadly than the delta variant. There's currently a high infection rate but relatively low mortality rate from omicron, so that's promising. California has started calling it "endemic," but that doesn't really change anything as long as a lot of people are still dying from it. A name change doesn't change reality.

It's like the old riddle, possibly from Abe Lincoln: How many legs does a dog have if you call his tail a leg? The answer is: Four, because calling a tail a leg does not actually make it a leg.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2022)

Shero said:


> I will have as many as required, each year if that is necessary!
> Vaccinations save lives.
> *No one dies from being vaccinated.*


You are mistaken:

_"CDC has also identified nine deaths that have been caused by or were directly attributed to TTS following J&J/Janssen COVID-19 vaccination. Women ages 30-49 years, especially, should be aware of the increased risk of this rare adverse event. There are other COVID-19 vaccine options available for which this risk has not been seen."_

_"To date, three confirmed cases of TTS following mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (Moderna) have been reported to VAERS after more than 526 million doses of mRNA COVID-19 vaccines administered in the United States. Based on available data, there is not an increased risk for TTS after mRNA COVID-19 vaccinati_on."
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/adverse-events.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Once we get to the point where the dominant strain isn't deadly, covid-19 will be an endemic disease instead of pandemic. I don't think that's the case with the omicron variant, although it seems to be far less deadly than the delta variant. There's currently a high infection rate but relatively low mortality rate from omicron, so that's promising. California has started calling it "endemic," but that doesn't really change anything as long as a lot of people are still dying from it. A name change doesn't change reality.
> 
> It's like the old riddle, possibly from Abe Lincoln: How many legs does a dog have if you call his tail a leg? The answer is: Four, because calling a tail a leg does not actually make it a leg.


Lots of people die from the flu, though. Every year. 80,000 died during the 2017-2018 flu season, according to the CDC, including about 180 children (>18yrs). 

So, it'll be like that only possibly not as fatal. I hope not, anyway.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Once we get to the point where the dominant strain isn't deadly, covid-19 will be an endemic disease instead of pandemic. I don't think that's the case with the omicron variant, although it seems to be far less deadly than the delta variant. There's currently a high infection rate but relatively low mortality rate from omicron, so that's promising. California has started calling it "endemic," but that doesn't really change anything as long as a lot of people are still dying from it. A name change doesn't change reality.
> 
> It's like the old riddle, possibly from Abe Lincoln: How many legs does a dog have if you call his tail a leg? The answer is: Four, because calling a tail a leg does not actually make it a leg.


Also, just pointing out that the dominant strain currently IS omicron. Globally. The Delta strain is rare now. And omicron doesn't just _seem_ less deadly, reliable data shows it _is_ less deadly. 

That plus the fact that the contagion rate of omicron B-1 and B-2 is now below 1:1 is why Calif classified it as endemic.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2022)

Yearly is fine with me, if it keeps the world running.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2022)

Yet another conflicting report. I saw news reports just a day or so before that said once a person gets the booster, they wouldn't need to worry about getting anything else for quite some time.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yet another conflicting report. I saw news reports just a day or so before that said once a person gets the booster, they wouldn't need to worry about getting anything else for quite some time.


precisely, which is why I am so disapointed at the mention of a fourth Vax.. 2nd Booster.. all in such a short period of time...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2022)

It's not a big deal or a surprise to me.  Before I received my first booster, I knew there might be another one to come.  With a deadly virus that has killed so many in the US and throughout the world, I'm grateful there is such an effective vaccination available to the citizens.  My husband and I are fully vaccinated and boosted so far, neither of us have been hospitalized or died from this virus and we'd like to keep it that way.  Life is good.


----------



## Michael Z (Feb 23, 2022)

This latest variant is hardly any more dangerous than a normal cold or flu virus. So yes, if you are health-compromised, get the shot, as you would also do to protect against the flu. Otherwise, please leave us alone.

This is so suspicious. Pfizer made many billions on this and wants to make many billions more. This seems to be more than about public health at this point. And yes, Pfizer has shown that they put greed before health in the past - read https://abcnews.go.com/Business/pfizer-fined-23-billion-illegal-marketing-off-label/story?id=8477617


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 23, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> This latest variant is hardly any more dangerous than a normal cold or flu virus. So yes, if you are health-compromised, get the shot, as you would also do to protect against the flu. Otherwise, please leave us alone.
> 
> This is so suspicious. Pfizer made many billions on this and wants to make many billions more. This seems to be more than about public health at this point.


OK!


----------



## rgp (Feb 23, 2022)

Shero said:


> I will have as many as required, each year if that is necessary!
> Vaccinations save lives.
> *No one dies from being vaccinated.*


 
  There are some that will argue that. One of our own here lost a healthy family member, just days after being vaxxed. Same thing happened to a friend of mine just two weeks after being vaxxed.

Just because we do not hear of it often on the news ..... doesn't mean that it does not happen .

 Keeping it quiet ... is by design .......... jmo


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 23, 2022)

rgp said:


> There are some that will argue that. One of our own here lost a healthy family member, just days after being vaxxed. Same thing happened to a friend of mine just two weeks after being vaxxed.
> 
> Just because we do not hear of it often on the news ..... doesn't mean that it does not happen .


Here is what the CDC says about it:

_More than 547 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through February 14, 2022. During this time, VAERS received 12,304 preliminary reports of death (0.0022%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine_
https://injuryfacts.nsc.org/all-injuries/preventable-death-overview/odds-of-dying/ 

Deaths do happen, based on these numbers your risk is about 21 in a million.  In contrast your risk of dying in an automobile accident in the US is about 119 in a million per year.  So you are about 5 or 6 times more likely to die in a car accident than from a Covid shot.  But the risk is not zero, nothing we do has a zero risk of death.  https://injuryfacts.nsc.org/all-injuries/preventable-death-overview/odds-of-dying/data-details/#:~:text=The odds of dying from a motor-vehicle crash in,2019 were 1 in 107.


----------



## Shero (Feb 23, 2022)

rgp said:


> There are some that will argue that. One of our own here lost a healthy family member, just days after being vaxxed. Same thing happened to a friend of mine just two weeks after being vaxxed.
> 
> Just because we do not hear of it often on the news ..... doesn't mean that it does not happen .
> 
> Keeping it quiet ... is by design .......... jmo



No *healthy* person dies from the vaccine. 
There is always an underlying issue that contributed to their dying.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 23, 2022)

Shero said:


> No *healthy* person dies from the vaccine.
> There is always an underlying issue that contributed to their dying.



Fact Check: Have 966 People Died After Receiving the COVID vaccine?​
_Newsweek selected only deaths as an adverse event, and selected the COVID vaccine as the only vaccine in the dataset. We specified Pfizer and Moderna as the vaccine manufacturers. We also chose our symptom onset interval as "All days," which ranges from 0 to over 120 days. We did not specify gender or age in the overall results. Our time frame ran from the earliest possible dates, "before 1990," to ensure every COVID vaccine was included.

Our VAERS result showed 970 people died after being given a Pfizer or Moderna vaccine shot. Of those deaths, 495 occurred following a Moderna shot, and 475 occurred following a Pfizer shot. Newsweek contacted Pfizer and Moderna for comment.
Mostly True.

The VAERS database is dense with data and the WONDER system might return slightly different statistics depending on how the user wants the data to be displayed, even if the search parameters are kept the same. Newsweek could not independently replicate the exact method The Epoch Times used to gather its data, but our VAERS death results were very close to those reported by the outlet._


But i am sure someone here KNOWS they were not healthy....... especially after someone else had a close family of friend that did pass from a vaccine issue.

While a large majority of Covid death were those with several other issues  ...
Many get mad and  often say "it does not matter if they had other contributing factors"  ....
but that is an excuse for deaths from even adverse effects from shots .....  Hypocrisy


----------



## spectratg (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey I've been getting vaccines for 76 years whenever I'm told to by the medical establishment.  No need to change course for me personally. I've long since assumed that we would be advised to get an annual covid vaccine just as we do for the flu.


----------



## Mike (Feb 24, 2022)

The need for another booster was discussed around Christmas,
it was decided then that, one would be required around April.

This was in the UK, I don't know about other Countries.

Mike.


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Shero said:


> No *healthy* person dies from the vaccine.
> There is always an underlying issue that contributed to their dying.


You are mistaken - once again.
Wanting something to be true doesn't make it true.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 24, 2022)

Big Pharma is laughing all the way to the bank and back again while the sheep tremble from what they read in the media.  I came across an article in the local paper saying that it was a big mistake allowing so much power to Big Pharma for the last 2 years.  My question is when will all this madness stop?  Perhaps with WWIII?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> You are mistaken - once again.
> Wanting something to be true doesn't make it true.


No, no, no!  I refuse to believe anything that is said by these dumb scientists, who know less than I do about it!  My hands are staying right where they are, over my ears., while I continue to shout "Liar, liar, pants on fire!"

And while we're at it, who says the earth is round, anyway? 

(I've gotta hand it to you, Win. You are an expert at taking a non-issue and stirring it up once again.)


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Sunny said:


> No, no, no!  I refuse to believe anything that is said by these dumb scientists, who know less than I do about it!  My hands are staying right where they are, over my ears., while I continue to shout "Liar, liar, pants on fire!"
> 
> And while we're at it, who says the earth is round, anyway?
> 
> (I've gotta hand it to you, Win. You are an expert at taking a non-issue and stirring it up once again.)


Perhaps you might review post #21 - from the "Experts & Scientists."
Then YOU can take YOUR hands away from your ears.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2022)

COVID-19 Vaccination and Non–COVID-19 Mortality Risk — Seven Integrated Health Care Organizations, United States, December 14, 2020–July 31, 2021 | MMWR (cdc.gov)

And perhaps YOU might read this report from the real experts and scientists.  The percentage of deaths from the vaccine is so tiny that it's practically zero.  Much less than 1%!  So, saying "no one dies from it" might be an overstatement, if you want to be technical. Saying "practically no one" would be indisputable. 

Compare that to the number of people killed in automobile crashes or from gunshots every day. Daily life is much more risky in general than getting that vaccine.  After all, who knows what's in the air we are breathing?  Will anti-breathing be your next movement? 

C'mon, Win, admit you've lost this argument. Pretty much everybody else here seems to be tired of it anyway, and most of us have had the good sense to get vaccinated.  I hope for your sake that you have as well. Talk about beating a dead horse!


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Sunny said:


> COVID-19 Vaccination and Non–COVID-19 Mortality Risk — Seven Integrated Health Care Organizations, United States, December 14, 2020–July 31, 2021 | MMWR (cdc.gov)
> 
> And perhaps YOU might read this report from the real experts and scientists.  The percentage of deaths from the vaccine is so tiny that it's practically zero.  Much less than 1%!  So, saying "no one dies from it" might be an overstatement, if you want to be technical. Saying "practically no one" would be indisputable.
> 
> ...


Right, the CDC are not "Real experts" because they say things you don't want to believe.    
As for "Beating a dead horse," I don't see you ignoring this topic.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 24, 2022)

Well, I guess if the CDC says I need another booster I will get it.  I really don't want to since the second shot made me sick (chills, fever, nausea, etc.) and the booster did the same thing but even worse.  But 48 hours of feeling bad is much better than dying from Covid.  A friend who is/was younger than I just died from Covid.  She was in the hospital for two weeks and seemed to have gotten through the worst of it and preparation was underway to get her into a rehab facility.  But, then she just died.


----------



## Shero (Feb 24, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Fact Check: Have 966 People Died After Receiving the COVID vaccine?​
> _Newsweek selected only deaths as an adverse event, and selected the COVID vaccine as the only vaccine in the dataset. We specified Pfizer and Moderna as the vaccine manufacturers. We also chose our symptom onset interval as "All days," which ranges from 0 to over 120 days. We did not specify gender or age in the overall results. Our time frame ran from the earliest possible dates, "before 1990," to ensure every COVID vaccine was included.
> 
> Our VAERS result showed 970 people died after being given a Pfizer or Moderna vaccine shot. Of those deaths, 495 occurred following a Moderna shot, and 475 occurred following a Pfizer shot. Newsweek contacted Pfizer and Moderna for comment.
> ...



Mon Dieu! How many times must people be educated about Vaers?? They are *Not *a scientific body, they do not perform autopsies – they are a collecting data agency. Any fool can ring up Vaers and tell them any non-sense and they record it !!

“The VAERS website includes disclaimers that the reports may contain *“incomplete, inaccurate, coincidental, or unverifiable*” information and requires users* acknowledge* these limitations.

However, many of the social media posts encountered by Reuters Fact Check have failed to mention that reports in VAERS can *be entered by anybody* *and are not deemed to show a causal connection to a vaccine until verified by the CDC.*


----------



## Shero (Feb 24, 2022)

Jeni said:


> But i am sure someone here KNOWS they were not healthy....... especially after someone else had a close family of friend that did pass from a vaccine issue.
> 
> While a large majority of Covid death were those with several other issues  ...
> Many get mad and  often say "it does not matter if they had other contributing factors"  ....
> but that is an excuse for deaths from even adverse effects from shots .....  Hypocrisy



I repeat *no healthy person* dies from the vaccine. If someone says their relative died from the vaccine ask them to answer these questions honestly.

What sort of lifestyle did the relative have?
How many drugs did the relative use?
Did the relative drink to excess?
Was the relative “high” a lot of the time?
Not many will answer honestly because, they wish to find a *scapegoat* for their bad living and the vaccine fits the bill for them!!!


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> Well, I guess if the CDC says I need another booster I will get it.  I really don't want to since the second shot made me sick (chills, fever, nausea, etc.) and the booster did the same thing but even worse.  But 48 hours of feeling bad is much better than dying from Covid.  A friend who is/was younger than I just died from Covid.  She was in the hospital for two weeks and seemed to have gotten through the worst of it and preparation was underway to get her into a rehab facility.  But, then she just died.


That's your decision & yours alone to make - just as it's my decision not to be vaccinated.
It is interesting that you're willing to get several vaccines when they make you progressively more ill, but --as I said--it's your decision.


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Shero said:


> I repeat *no healthy person* dies from the vaccine. If someone says their relative died from the vaccine ask them to answer these questions honestly.
> 
> What sort of lifestyle did the relative have?
> How many drugs did the relative use?
> ...


You omitted a few:
Did they get enough sleep?
Were they overweight?
Did they have high blood pressure?
Did they eat unhealthy food?
Did they get enough exercise?
Did they breathe clean air in the country, or dirty air in the city?
Did they have any stress in their lives?
Did they take their vitamins?
Did they get enough fiber in their diet?
Did they eat bacon, ham, hot dogs or other processed meats?


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Shero said:


> I repeat *no healthy person* dies from the vaccine. If someone says their relative died from the vaccine ask them to answer these questions honestly.
> 
> What sort of lifestyle did the relative have?
> How many drugs did the relative use?
> ...


Ya got me there.   I'm so upset now, I'm gonna have a six pack & a cigarette.


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Sunny said:


> No, no, no!  I refuse to believe anything that is said by these dumb scientists, who know less than I do about it!  My hands are staying right where they are, over my ears., while I continue to shout "Liar, liar, pants on fire!"
> 
> And while we're at it, who says the earth is round, anyway?
> 
> (I've gotta hand it to you, Win. You are an expert at taking a non-issue and stirring it up once again.)


Sunny, there should be no hyphen between "non" and "issue" unless a noun follows it.
Examples:  non-issue _subje_c_t.  _That would need a hyphen, since "subject" is a noun.
Three-Piece _Suit._
Custom-Built _Car._
Fourth-Vaccine _Booster_.
How do you use a hyphen in a sentence?
"Generally, you need the hyphen only if the two words are functioning together as an adjective before the noun they're describing. If the noun comes first, leave the hyphen out. This wall is load bearing. It's impossible to eat this cake because it is rock hard."


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2022)

Win, you are also an expert at changing the subject when you sense that you are losing an argument.  I am non-caring about the hyphen issue.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Win, you are also an expert at changing the subject when you sense that you are losing an argument.  I am non-caring about the hyphen issue.



Just consider the "Source".


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 25, 2022)

I suppose that means more pesky phone calls...trying to persuade me to have it. I have spoken to people who have had the booster and they all seem to be suffering from extreme fatigue. I have decided not to have any more jabs, and told the doctors receptionist when she called me....but I'm still being pestered to have it.


----------



## win231 (Feb 25, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Win, you are also an expert at changing the subject when you sense that you are losing an argument.  I am non-caring about the hyphen issue.


I'm only trying to help 'cuz I know you're a troubled soul.


----------



## win231 (Feb 25, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I suppose that means more pesky phone calls...trying to persuade me to have it. I have spoken to people who have had the booster and they all seem to be suffering from extreme fatigue. I have decided not to have any more jabs, and told the doctors receptionist when she called me....but I'm still being pestered to have it.


HAHA - it's very telling when the "Hard Sell" is used.


----------



## win231 (Feb 25, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Just consider the "Source".


She has.  That's why she can't stay away.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> HAHA - it's very telling when the "Hard Sell" is used.


..yes and it's constant, if you've not been vaxxed then the texts are continual from the doctors ' surgery ( office)... I've been twice vaxxed  and Boostered so I could travel.. so I'll be very annoyed if I have to have this in me again in 3 months time..so I can travel ... I didn't want it in the first place having had good immunity after suffering Covid at the beginning of 2020 ..and I held out almost 18 months before getting the first vax.. but I was caught between a rock and a hard place..


----------



## win231 (Feb 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..yes and it's constant, if you've not been vaxxed then the texts are continual from the doctors ' surgery ( office)... I've been twice vaxxed  and Boostered so I could travel.. so I'll be very annoyed if I have to have this in me again in 3 months time..so I can travel ... I didn't want it in the first place having had good immunity after suffering Covid at the beginning of 2020 ..and I held out almost 18 months before getting the first vax.. but I was caught between a rock and a hard place..


I know several people who felt forced to get vaccinated to keep their jobs.
My sister said she would never get that vaccine.  Then her son told her she couldn't see her grandchildren unless she did - so she got vaccinated & was sick for several days.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> I know several people who felt forced to get vaccinated to keep their jobs.
> My sister said she would never get that vaccine.  Then her son told her she couldn't see her grandchildren unless she did - so she got vaccinated & was sick for several days.


yes, I've heard so many people say the same .  I was poorly after  both Vaccines, not  so much with the Booster, but believe me not as bad as my estranged husband  who is very healthy, who after the first and only  jab ( he had dug his heels in for the better part of 2 years not wanting the Jab, then gave into pressure),    he contracted  Myocarditis, caused by the vaccination.. and confirmed by his doctor


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes, I've heard so many people say the same .  I was poorly after  both Vaccines, not  so much with the Booster, but believe me not as bad as my estranged husband  who is very healthy, who after the first and only  jab ( he had dug his heels in for the better part of 2 years not wanting the Jab, then gave into pressure),    he contracted  Myocarditis, caused by the vaccination.. and confirmed by his doctor


OMG. Is he Ok Hols?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

chic said:


> OMG. Is he Ok Hols?


Yes as far as I know Chic.. ( we separated during the pandemic)...but he has no intention of getting any further Jabs...

Very pleased to see you back I was worried about you... Put out a missing person alert, not sure if you've seen it. Hope all is ok...


----------



## Tom 86 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 26, 2022)

Oh fine.  At this point, I've three... I'm in it now.  Fourth?  Any chance of helping me not die.  K, gimme.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> View attachment 210564



Already failed three times, Tom?  Really?  You have an odd definition of failure, considering that nearly everyone who has died of the disease was unvaccinated, and the people who were smart enough to get the two shots and the booster are alive and free of Covid.  Lavinia, about that "fatigue" myth, that is utter nonsense. Where I live (a senior community), nearly everybody is fully vaccinated, plus the booster, and no one is any more fatigued than they were before this disease came along.  Except, that is, for those who were unfortunate enough to get Covid itself, For those who got "long Covid," many of them have severe fatigue for months.

There are many reasons for fatigue. Various heart ailments, for instance, and many other conditions. But it's easier to just blame everything on a vaccine that obviously works amazingly well, and produces mild side effects or none at all, with very few exceptions.

As soon as they relaxed the mask mandate, all of us "fatigued" folks practically jumped out of our cocoons. We couldn't wait to get back to normal living. The weather is still pretty cold, but on nice days, the golf course is back in business, people are playing tennis, dancing, using the gym, and walking outside. 

The collection of lies, distortions, and ridiculous fears about this vaccine is truly mind-boggling.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2022)

Sunny said:


> The collection of lies, distortions, and ridiculous fears about this vaccine is truly mind-boggling.



For Sure!  Some of the arguments against the vaccines would be almost amusing....IF they weren't costing thousands to lose their lives....or overstressing our hospitals, etc.  

As this virus continues to Mutate, I suspect that a 4th shot....and likely even an annual booster...will become the recommended norm.   If that turns out to be true, I'll be ready to roll up my sleeve, and put up with a day or two of minor irritation....rather than seeing what the inside of an ambulance or ICU looks like.


----------



## win231 (Feb 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes, I've heard so many people say the same .  I was poorly after  both Vaccines, not  so much with the Booster, but believe me not as bad as my estranged husband  who is very healthy, who after the first and only  jab ( he had dug his heels in for the better part of 2 years not wanting the Jab, then gave into pressure),    he contracted  Myocarditis, caused by the vaccination.. and confirmed by his doctor


A friend of mine had a heart attack 2 days after his first booster.
His wife, who never had one minute of high blood pressure in her 85 years has been having dangerously high blood pressure a few weeks after her booster.  She used to go to the gym daily & work out more than I do at 69.  She is now on medication & it isn't helping.
Since I don't dictate health decisions for others (unlike some on this forum), I drove them both to get their vaccines because that's what they wanted.
Connected?  We'll never know.  But an illness with such a low mortality rate doesn't justify an untested vaccine, in my opinion.
And when its my health, my opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## win231 (Feb 26, 2022)

Don M. said:


> For Sure!  Some of the arguments against the vaccines would be almost amusing....IF they weren't costing thousands to lose their lives....or overstressing our hospitals, etc.
> 
> As this virus continues to Mutate, I suspect that a 4th shot....and likely even an annual booster...will become the recommended norm.   If that turns out to be true, I'll be ready to roll up my sleeve, and put up with a day or two of minor irritation....rather than seeing what the inside of an ambulance or ICU looks like.


More power to ya.  The only time I've seen the inside of an ICU was due to a doctor's negligence.


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes as far as I know Chic.. ( we separated during the pandemic)...but he has no intention of getting any further Jabs...
> 
> Very pleased to see you back I was worried about you... Put out a missing person on you.


Oh no! So you're on your own now? How is that going for you? I remember you were the first SF member to mention couples might break up because of the pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

chic said:


> Oh no! So you're on your own now? How is that going for you? I remember you were the first SF member to mention couples might break up because of the pandemic.


It's going as you might imagine, Chic.. terribly.. but not something I want to discuss on an open forum as you can imagine...


----------

